# Cymraeg (Welsh): Pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad



## Hermocrates

Hi! I found this inscription on the edge of a £1 coin:

_*Pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad*_

I know it means "True am I to my country" (from the chorus of the Welsh National Anthem). 

However, could you please explain to me what does each individual word in this sentence mean? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cymro

I am "pleidiol" to my country
pleidiol is not used in modern welsh but one now says "o blaid" meaning "in support",as in Plaid Cymru the welsh nationalist political party


----------



## Hermocrates

cymro said:


> I am "pleidiol" to my country
> pleidiol is not used in modern welsh but one now says "o blaid" meaning "in support",as in Plaid Cymru the welsh nationalist political party



Thank you very much, cymro!

Could you please tell me which word means "I" in this sentence and which one "country"?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cymro

hi
sorry but I'm only a speaker and not a grammatician ,but "yr wyf" shortened to "wyf"(I don't know why!) means 'I am' ,'i'm' means 'to my' and gwlad is country.
Perhaps the better educated members could explain better!


----------



## Hermocrates

cymro said:


> hi
> sorry but I'm only a speaker and not a grammatician ,but "yr wyf" shortened to "wyf"(I don't know why!) means 'I am' ,'i'm' means 'to my' and gwlad is country.
> Perhaps the better educated members could explain better!



It makes sense, actually!  Thank you very much for valuable (and kind) help!


----------

